# ______ Angeljoe.de ______ FOX Easy Dome XS für 249.99€ statt 449.99€



## Angeljoe.de (7. Februar 2011)

*Fox Easy Dome XS - inkl. Skin*


*für 249.99€ *
statt 449.99€

Basierend auf einem der erfolgreichsten   Angelzeltmodelle überhaupt, ist das Easy Dome XS schneller als die   meisten anderen traditionellen Bivvysysteme aufzubauen und bietet dabei   unvergleichlichen Komfort für den längsten Ansitze an jedem Gewässer   weltweit. Das einzigartige, externe Fox Fiberglas   Schnellverschluss-Stangensystem nimmt keine Zeit für ein   Stangeneinfädeln in Anspruch und ergibt einen stabilen 4   Stangen-Außenzeltaufbau, in dem das separate Innenzelt aufgehängt ist. 

Das   doppelhäutige Easy Dome speichert die Wärme und reduziert die   Kondenswasserbildung in den kälteren Monaten. Eine überarbeitete Tür-   und Innenzeltkonstruktion verbessert den Luftstrom, um so ein   komfortabel kühles Innenzelt bei wärmerem Wetter zu gewährleisten. Mit   Heringösen aus Edelstahl, Abspannmöglichkeiten, stabilen   Verbindungsstücken, Türclipverschlüssen, einem fest eingenähten Boden   und einer Moskitonetztür nach höchsten Standards gefertigt, ist das Easy   Dome XS als das benutzerfreundlichste und haltbarste Zelt des Marktes   für Langzeitansitze bekannt.

*Technische Daten:*
B x L x H - 215 x 200 x 142 cm
Gewicht: 7,30 kg
Wassersäule: 5000mm
2 Man Zelt












​


----------

